# Old dog is not interested in new puppy?!



## jessie1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello, I have a 5 1/2 y/o dog named Izzy and I just got an 8 week old puppy named Charlie. My older dog, Izzy is very timid of the new puppy. She won't really go near him and she just sits upstairs in her safe place most of the time. It has not been a long amount of time yet, but I was wondering if any of you had suggestions for me. I hate seeing my baby Izzy scared like this. My puppy is being fine, he is not scared or very interested in rough play with my older one. I would just like to hear some feedback. Also, if anyone was in a similar situation and had a happy ending I would love to hear it so I have some hope! Thank you all!


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Besides staying upstairs, how is she showing that she's afraid?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

safe place is fine let him be  dozens of happy endings with my sammy cross and one of my adult GSD males who didn't care for infant young pups they would always get up on the futon when I was working with the pups in the room, goodness forbid one of the pups should touch them lol... Once the pups got old enough to jump up on the edge of the futon I just minded the pups to leave the two of my adults alone. They were fine when the pups were bigger and a couple of months older and didn't mind interacted with them.. Main thing if a dog has a way to leave a situation let them leave and join in when they ready.. Better dealing with a dog who makes a choice to avoid and leave a situation then having to deal with a dog that wants to attack and pounce everything right?. Give it some time introducing a new pup to the house and spend that time giving the pup some skills and focus to listening to you so you will be ahead of the game of the pup not pouncing on your older dog.  have fun with your new pup and don't forget to spend some one on one time with your older dog with the pup out of the way.


----------



## jessie1 (Dec 26, 2012)

beretw said:


> Besides staying upstairs, how is she showing that she's afraid?


She is very weary of going by the new crate. Also, she will hardly even go in the living room when the puppy is gone, and she wont go in at all unless we hold her when the puppy is awake. However, she will come in with treats, but then she immediately runs upstairs or to my bedroom where she sleeps. Izzy, the older dog, is acting completely normal with the family though. She is only a little unsure of the smell of our hands when we first pet her because of the puppy, but after a few seconds she is over that.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

All of mine have been adopted rescues, and I've fostered a couple of times, too. My poodle always instantly hates any new dog that comes in the house at first. He totally ignores the dog, and gives me the "what were you thinking, Mom?" look - he has a great "stink eye". It takes him a couple of months to warm up to a new dog, but then he's fine. In fact, he and my westie mix are now BFFs! They play together like crazy, and Maddie even grooms his face, which he adores. 

I'd let your older dog adjust on his own terms and not force anything, or it can cause real problems. That would only increase his resentment/jealousy. The new puppy has a lot of energy, makes squeaky noises, etc, which your older dog will need to get used to, especially if he's not used to being around puppies. Be patient - some dogs take more time than others to warm up to a newbie.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was lucky. Molly, as a puppy, seemed to trigger some maternal instincts in Esther and she has been mothering her since the day we brought her home.

Still, while we find puppies hopelessly cute, I have to think that adult dogs find them mostly really annoying. Give it time.


----------



## Belle12 (Dec 5, 2012)

Give it time. Chances are it might take a little while. In the mean time give the older dog lots of attention, make sure she knows you haven't forgotten about her. 
I am currently going through this with my cat. We just got a new puppy. She usually takes a couple weeks before she gets back to normal when we get a new animal.


----------

